# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  نصائح و خطوات صحيه للحاج

## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم  

أخواني أخواتي : 
مع أقتراب موسم الحج الله يطعم الجميع حجة مبرورة يااارب... 
هناك نصائح وخطوات لابد أتخاذها ومعرفتها قبل وبعد الذهاب إلى هناك .. 
وأختكم أمل الظهور لايفوتها ((هيك شيء أبدا )) 

لذا أقدم لكم بعض النصائح  
أن شاء الله الكل يحج ويدعو لنا بالخير : 
تفضلوا : 
 
*أولا*  
تذكر هذه اللقاحات
هناك بعض الأمراض السارية التي قد يكثر انتشارها في الأماكن المزدحمة كالمشاعر المقدسة ، ولهذا ينبغي الوقاية منها بالتطعيمات الآتية:  
 
أ_التطعيم ضد الحمى الشوكية: 
فالحمى الشوكية أو التهاب السحايا من الأمراض الخطيرة التي تنتقل عن طريق الرذاذ  
وتصيب أغشية المخ والنخاع الشوكي ، وتبدأ أعراضها بارتفاع في درجة الحرارة  
وصداع شديد ، وألام في الرقبة ، واضطراب عام في الوعي ، وفي بعض الأحيان قيء . 
وإذا لم يتم إسعاف المريض وعلاجه في المركز الصحي بأقصى سرعة  
فإن مصيره قد يكون الوفاة ، ولذلك على كل حاج أن يتلقى المصل الواقي 
منها إذا لم يكن قد تم تطعيمه ، أو إذا مضى على تطعيمه السابق سنتان  
على أن يتم ذلك قبل سفره بمدة لا تقل عن 10 أيام  
واللقاحات متوفرة في جميع المستشفيات والمراكز 
والمستوصفات التابعة لوزارة الصحة .  

ب_التطعيم بلقاح النيموكوكس والهيموفيلس: 
حيث تكثر في الأماكن المزدحمة الالتهابات الرئوية ، لا سيما عند المرضى 
الذين يعانون من الربو الشعبي والالتهابات الشعبية المزمنة  
ولذلك ننصحهم بأخذ هذين اللقاحين قبل السفر بمدة لا تقل عن أسبوعين 
 
ثانيا  


أدوية لا تخلو منها حقيبة الحاج
هناك نوعان من الأدوية يجب أن تضمها حقيبة الحاج: 

أولهما

الأدوية الخاصة ببعض الأمراض المزمنة 
 
(...
مثلا أدوية ارتفاع ضغط الدم وأمراض القلب الأخرى ، السكري ، الربو
...)  

وهذه لابد أن تتوافر لدى الحاج بكميات كافية ، وتؤخذ جميع تعليمات 

تعاطيها من الطبيب المعالج قبل السفر إلى الحج .  

أما النوع الثاني 
فهو الأدوية العامة التي قد يحتاجها الحاج للتعامل مع بعض الأعراض البسيطة ، والتي يتم استخدامها حتى يصل إلى أحد المراكز الصحية ، وأهم هذه الأدوية:  
أملاح الإرواء بالفم: 
وتوجد على هيئة مساحيق أو أقراص فوارة يمكن وضعها في ماء معقم واستخدامها لتعويض فقدان السوائل أثناء نوبات الإسهال والإنهاك الحراري .  
خافض للحرارة ومسكن للألم ، مثل "الباراسيتامول".  
مضاد للسعال وطارد للبلغم ، على ألا يستخدم أكثر من يومين ، فإذا استمر السعال يجب التوجه إلى المركز الصحي.  
أدوية للرشح والزكام والإنفلونزا.  
مرهم للحروق الجلدية.  
أدوية للحموضة والتهابات المعدة الخفيفة.  
مسكنات للمغص ولآلام الجهاز الهضمي (قرص عند اللزوم).  
شاش وقطن طبي ومطهر للجروح 
 
يتبع

----------


## أمل الظهور

ثالثا 



نصانح صحية عامة 





إن من أهم النصائح التي يجب أن يلتزم بها الحاج حفاظا على صحته ما يلي:

(1) أخذ قسط وافر من الراحة قبل وبعد كل عمل من أعمال الحج بما يعيد للجسم حيويته ، ويعينه على تأدية بقية أعمال الحج. 

(2) المحافظة على النظافة فهي عنصر هام للوقاية من الأمراض. 

(3) الإكثار من شرب السوائل ، كالماء والعصير واللبن وغيره. 

(4) تجنب الطواف والسعي وقت الظهيرة ، مع مراعاة المشي في الطرقات المرصوفة إن أمكن مستخدما المظلة . 

(5) الامتناع عن تناول الأغذية المكشوفة المعرضة للذباب والأتربة ، واستعمال المعلبات أو الأغذية المحفوظة بقدر الإمكان ، مع التأكد من تاريخ صلاحيتها. 

(6)استخدام المناديل الورقية والتخلص منها بطريقة صحية. 

(7) حمل بطاقة خاصة تبين تشخيص المرض لكل مريض مصاب بمرض معين ، لتسهيل عملية إسعافه في حالة إصابته بمكروه - لا قدر الله_. 

(8) أخذ كمية كافية من الأدوية التي يتعاطاها الحاج واستعمالها بانتظام في الأوقات المحددة لها. 

(9) التوجه لأقرب مركز صحي في حالة اشتداد الألم ، أو حدوث مضاعفات أخرى. 

(10) حمل نوتة بها بعض أرقام المستشفيات القريبة وأرقام الطوارئ ، كالدفاع المدني والإسعاف والشرطة وغيرها ، في حالة الحاجة إليها. 

(11) على المصابين بأمراض مزمنة ، كداء السكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم وأمراض القلب والجهاز التنفسي والكلى أو غيرها ، مراجعة أطبائهم الذين يعالجون لديهم ، وذلك من أجل فحصهم وتزويدهم بكميات كافية من العلاج تكفي مدة إقامتهم خارج البلاد ، وتزويدهم بتقرير عن حالتهم الصحية. 

(12) أخذ التطعيم اللازم ضد الالتهاب السحائي للحاج نفسه ولجميع أفراد أسرته المقيمين معه ، ويستثنى من هذا التطعيم من سبق تطعيمهم خلال الثلاث سنوات الماضية عند تقديمهم ما يثبت ذلك ، علما بأنه يجب أخذ التطعيم قبل مغادرة البلاد بأسبوعين على الأقل حتي يكون التطعيم فعالا. 

(13) كما يجب أيضا أخذ ثلاث جرعات من طعم الدفتيريا (الخناق) والتيتانوس ، وتعطى الجرعة الأولى مع طعم الالتهاب السحائي ، والثانية بعد أربعة أسابيع من الجرعة الأولى ، والثالثة بعد ستة أسابيع من الجرعة الثانية ، ومن ثم جرعة واحدة منشطة كل عشر سنوات ، ويستثنى من تم تطعيمهم من قبل عند تقديم ما يثبت ذلك ، وعليه فإنه يلزم المبادرة والإسراع بأخذ هذا الطعم. 

ومن النصائح الأخرى

(1) تجنب الجلوس أكثر من ساعتين دون حركة 

(2) عندم تقف السيارة للراحة أو ملء البنزين لابد من مغادرة السيارة والمشي ولو لخطوات ، مع تحريك الرأس والرقبة لمنع حدوث آلام نتيجة الشد العضلي. 

(3)ارتداء نظارات شمسية إن أمكن لوقاية العيون من الغبار والأتربة وأشعة الشمس...

قبل الإحرام ...




*رابعا* 

عند الوصول إلى الأراضي المقدسة 





وليكن شعار الحاج قول الله تعالي:

 (لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها ....) 

وليؤد المناسك المطلوبة باعتدال ولا يرهق نفسهه للوصول إلي الحجر الأسود ويراعي

 إخواته عند الطواف أو السعي ورمي الجمرات حتى لا تحدث أمور غير مرغوب فيها 

 وليحمل دائما معه بطاقته الشخصية والصحية 

وبطاقة تحمل أسم الحملة مع عنوان السكن مع أرقام هواتف أصحاب الحملة. 



سلامة المسكن

ظروف السكن في الأراضي المقدسة ليست كما هي في الوطن ، فالحجرة أو الخيمة الواحدة تضم عددا من الأشخاص ، وهي للأكل والنوم والجلوس 
 لذلك على الحاج مراعاة أمور السلامة مثل :



(1) عدم التدخين داخل الحجرة أو الخيمة ، سواء كان سيجارة أو غليونا. 

(2) فتح النوافذ من حين لآخر لتجديد الهواء. 

(3) المحافظة على نظافة المسكن. 

(4)عدم استخدام موقد أو سخان داخل الخيمة. 

(5) مشاكل صحية وحلولها




وإليكم بعض المشاكل الأكثر شيوعا التي قد تواجه الحاج أثناه حجه  والنصيحة حول كيفية علاجها وهي:

 التشنج والإنهاك الحراري ، وضربات الشمس ، والحروق الجلدية الشمسية ، والنزلات المعوية .



التشنج والإنهاك الحراري :

يحدث نتيجة نقص الماء والملح في الجسم أو نقص أحدهما ، ويصاحبه إحساس

 بالإرهاق والعطش وغثيان وارتفاع في درجة الحرارة 

 وتشنج في عضلات البطن والرجل. 

وعلاجه يكون بإعطاء محلول ملحي على فترات 

 مع تدليك العضلة المتشنجة برفق ونقل المصاب إلى مكان مظلل 

وتبريد جسمه برشه بالماء. 

ضربات الشمس:

أكثر الحجاج إصابة بها هم سكان المناطق الباردة وكبار السن ومرضى السكري والفشل

 الكلوي والإسهال 

 أعراضها:

 إغماء وتشنجات نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجسم.

 علاجها 

يكون بالمحافظة على تنفس المصاب ، لأنه عادة يكون فاقدا للوعي 

مع عدم إعطائه أي سوائل عن طريق الفم لمنع وصولها إلى الرئتين 

 وينبغي نقله إلى أقرب مركز لعلاج ضربات الشمس. 

الحروق الجلدية الشمسية:

تحدث نتيجة تعرض الجلد لأشعة الشمس المباشرة ولفترة طويلة 

 فتبدأ بالاحمرار يتلوها ظهور فقاقيع مائية يصاحبها ألم شديد 

 وعلاجها يتم بنقل المصاب إلى مكان مظلل مع استخدام الكمادات الباردة 

 ووضع مرهم الحروق وتغطيتها بشاش طبي معقم جاف. 

النزلات المعوية:

تحدث نتيجة تناول الأطعمة الملوثة عن طريق الفم 

 ففي موسم الحج يقل اهتمام الحجاج بنظافة الأطعمة 

 ولهذا تكثر الإصابة بهذه النزلات المعوية 

 أعراضها:

 حدوث قيء أو إسهال ، أو قيء وإسهال معا مصحوبا بالألم في البطن 

علاجها:

 الإكثار من شرب السوائل والعصائر 

 واستخدام محلول معالجة الجفاف بإذابته في ماء معقم وشربه 

 وغسل اليدين بالماء والصابون بعد استعمال الحمام لمنع انتقال العدوى 

 ومراجعة المركز الصحي عند استمرار الإسهال لأكثر من 24 ساعة 

 أو عند حدوث إسهال مصاحب بمخاط أو دم عند حدوث حمى .. 

ولا ننسى أخذ معنا علاج للدغ الحشرات 
لأن يلزمنا النوم في منى و عرفه وقد نتعرض للدغ
فنأخذ العلاج لتسكين الألم ...




ونسال الله أن يتقبل من  الجميع صالح الأعمال. 
وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف  الف عافيه على الموضوع الراائع ..

بارك الله فيك ..

وبنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور أخوي شبكة على الحضور 

ربي يعطيك الف الف عافيه

----------


## بنت الاجاويد

يسلمو خيتو الغاليه اموله عالنصائح الحلووووه
يارب يوفقنا نؤدي هذا الواجب
الله يعطيك العافيه عمري اموله

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة خيتوووو العزيزة دلوعة عسولة 

تواجدك أسعدني 

ربي يوفقك وتأدين الواجب يااارب 

الله لا يحرمنا من نور تواجدك

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*سلمت يمناك على النصائح المفيد*
*يعطيكِ الله العافيةيا الغلا..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة عزيزتي بنوته توته 

تواجدك دوما يسعدني 

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 

لا تحرمينا مرورك

----------


## فرح

*      امــــــــوووله* 
*      تسلمي حبيبتي ع هيك نصاائح* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه* 
*       تحياااتي  فـــــــرررح*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

والله يوفقك يا رب


معلومات مفيدة تسلمين عليها 

ان شاء الله يستفيدون منها الحجاج

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورين فرح ،أم محمد 

تواجد لا عدمناه 

يعطيكم ربي العافيه

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور أخوي على المرور 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## إيلاف

*أموولة الغالية ..*
*الف شكر حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع والنصائح المفيدة والقيمة ..*
*موضوع رووووعه ..*
*ان شاء الله نرووح الحج السنة الجاية جميعا ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

الف شكر خيتوووو إيلاف 

تواجد لا فقدناه 

الله كريم 


يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## بنت العواميه

مشكوره أمل الظهور عـ النصائح الفل
موضوعك جدا رائع.. 
والله يرحمك ويرزقك الحج إنشاء الله..
و إحنا بعد  :amuse:  

يسلمو ويعطيكِ ربي العافيه..

,, تحياتيـ ,,

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة خيتووو 

تسلمي على المرور 

الله يرزق الجميع الحج

تسلمي

يعطيك العافيه

ماننحرم من الوجود المنور

----------

